
Ask HN: What are the most tedious tasks you face in your job? - eneuman
I&#x27;m mainly looking for tasks that are:<p>- Frequent so you&#x27;d consider a service<p>- Could be done by a gig-worker or automated<p>Otherwise, catharsis is also welcome
======
mtmail
Some of the accounting tasks like filing invoices into dropbox folders. I
thought about writing an incoming email filter of sorts but now our accounting
company switched to a dropbox alternative that doesn't have an API. And paying
some of them (same amount every month) which requires login to online banking,
2FA etc. When it comes to access to the company bank account gig-worker
wouldn't work.

There are some services, especially for travel expenses with automation,
multi-layer approval processes etc. Those are too complex for a 5 person or
less company.

And [https://www.spendesk.com](https://www.spendesk.com) doesn't help because
we already use credit cards and automated payments where ever possible.

~~~
eneuman
Monetization aside, do you think a web browser macro that runs locally and
only prompts you for 2FA could help?

Not sure how this would fit in
[https://xkcd.com/1205/](https://xkcd.com/1205/) though.

------
eneuman
At my last job, the 1 hr/week Time & Expense data entry task we had, I
would've happily paid $10-15 per upload for someone else (or a bot) to take
care of.

